# just Initiated to an EA



## VEIGHTR (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello I was just initiated to an EA and it was one of the greatest experiences I have ever been through
 To be part of something that our founding fathers were part of is an absolute honor 
 I'm learning the code book right now and is pretty hard but I'm makeing progress slowly but surely. 
 If any of you have any advice please feel free I need all I can get 
    Thanks


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations!

The only advice that I can offer to you is this; throw away that Code Book until after you are Raised as a Master Mason. You do not need it, and it can only serve to ruin your future esoteric experience.


----------



## tom268 (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulation for your initiation from across the ocean Germany). Enjoy the worldwide chain of brothers!


----------



## VEIGHTR (Jul 3, 2011)

*code book ?*

I'm learning it for my next degree its an EA book from what I was told its part of getting raised to FC. Is that wrong I don't know ?


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 3, 2011)

not in your Jurisdiction, it's not. Here in TX, we don't use them until after the Master's Degree. I will say though, that it "learns easier" when you sit and do it orally with someone who knows it really well.


----------



## VEIGHTR (Jul 3, 2011)

I can read it most of it in code from the book. But take the book away and I'm lost but I just started about 2 weeks ago so hopefully it starts comeing to me without the book


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 3, 2011)

Here in Texas we learn it face to face with another brother.  Personally, I've found that experience, and the bond that arises from sitting and working with someone to be a central part of masonry.  As big a deal as the ceremony, for me.

If you have brothers at your lodge willing to teach you then I urge you strongly to learn it that way.  It will truly teach you the meaning of the old saying that it is more about the journey than the destination.  At least it has with me.   

Patience, fraternity - these things are gained by living it rather than just saying it.

In way of example, imagine if you had had no initiation ceremony, and only read about it.  Or read about having children but didn't have them.  You get it in your head, but experiencing it puts it in your bones.

Probably poor analogies, but it isn't just to make it harder that folks will encourage that route.  Its because it is a better experience.

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 3, 2011)

VEIGHTR said:


> I'm learning it for my next degree its an EA book from what I was told its part of getting raised to FC. Is that wrong I don't know ?


 


VEIGHTR said:


> I can read it most of it in code from the book. But take the book away and I'm lost but I just started about 2 weeks ago so hopefully it starts coming to me without the book


 
In your jurisdiction is apparently an accepted practice. In my jurisdiction is is frowned upon.

My reasoning behind my "throw it away" is based on my knowledge of our own version of such book. Our book contains all three degrees and the required esoteric questions and answers that are required for our candidates to learn, not just the one that you are working within. It is my opinion that if you can teach yourself to "read" the code book in the EA degree, there is nothing to stop you from flipping a couple pages ahead and "reading" about your FC & MM degrees. I think that the temptation is too great to get too far ahead of yourself and ruin the experience of the degree lesson system.

These lessons my Brother are better learned from "mouth to ear".


But this is only MY personal opinion.


----------

